# Buzzing noise



## themannsindorset (Nov 9, 2005)

My wifes Micra is suddenly emitting a loud buzzing noise from behind dashboard. It only happens when side lights are switched on. Also the blue "high beam" indicator is on all the time. Some component has broken down. Question is. which one is likely and how do I get to it to fix/replace?
Peter


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

themannsindorset said:


> My wifes Micra is suddenly emitting a loud buzzing noise from behind dashboard. It only happens when side lights are switched on. Also the blue "high beam" indicator is on all the time. Some component has broken down. Question is. which one is likely and how do I get to it to fix/replace?
> Peter


wrong section


----------

